

Why Apple Approved Opera And Not Google Voice - there
http://blog.ryankearney.com/2010/04/why-apple-approved-opera-and-not-google-voice/

======
param
This article is implying that ATT lied to FCC about their involvement in the
GV rejection decision. This is noted here:
[http://techcrunch.com/2009/07/29/att-dont-blame-us-for-
the-i...](http://techcrunch.com/2009/07/29/att-dont-blame-us-for-the-iphones-
google-voice-ban/)

Additionally, there are no sources to back up the claim mentioned in this
post. Net result - ignore until further information is available

~~~
SamAtt
It also ignores the fact that there are programs that allow users to receive
unlimited texts already in the app store (TextNow being the one that springs
to mind but there are tons). If that were the main reason to reject Google
Voice you'd think those others (from far less influential companies) would
also have been stopped.

~~~
rortian
Google Voice lets you send and receive text messages for free. TextNow let's
you send free text messages, and if you integrate with Google Voice you can
receive them as well.

Operating an SMS gateway is expensive and I'm sure there are not tons of apps
that run one.

------
drewcrawford
> AT&T decided to reject Google Voice due to the fact that users would have no
> reason to keep their texting plan

There are plenty of approved apps that provide free texting.

The real reason GV isn't on the iPhone is because it's made by Google.
Remember when Google promised Google Navigation was coming to the iPhone as
soon as Apple would approve it? Well, they didn't :-/

------
danudey
Because Opera Mini is so bad there's no point in banning it?

------
moultano
They banned it because Google Voice would make the switching cost from iPhone
to Android easier. If you don't have to change your phone number or even talk
to a phone company to port it, switching carriers becomes something you can do
on a whim. It's the same reason they are banning cross-platform development
systems.

------
elblanco
Because they felt like it?

